
Ask HN: Have you faced any racism in selection process of “ALLOW REMOTE”companies - racistcompanies
I am an Indian and I consider my self a very competent programmer<p>1) having won lots of programming contests nationally and internationally<p>2) being from a good college in India where you need 99 percentile for entry ( trust me 99 percentile in India is a LOT , Over 2,000,000 students give exams every year )<p>3) been first hire of a startup and hired&#x2F;managed team of over 40 and having actually delivered products in market with users .<p>Recently I started applying for some remote jobs and I think there are issues .<p>Being from India , there is a lot of &quot;India&quot; mentioned on my resume . I got 1 response from about 10 companies I applied and shortlisted once I started looking for a change . 1 Response !! ....
I thought something is wrong ... I applied with near to same credentials , same projects I worked on ... just posing as a US citizen , I got fucking 100% response ??? Whats going on ?
Why companies pose as a global and open companies when they are not ?
======
empthought
"Remote" and "international" do not mean the same thing. Hiring someone to
work out of an office in their home in the U.S. has entirely different tax and
legal implications than hiring someone to work out of an office in their home
in another country.

Repeat your experiment but say you're located in Canada.

~~~
zerr
It is as well quite a common requirement: "North America" \- "USA and Canada
only".

------
DrScump
Did you accidentally mention that your HN username is _" racistcompanies"_?

------
fuckedup
I wont say that its REMOTE specific ... It happens in general too ... I can
say for Dubai , generally south Asians are paid way less than other europeans
and western counterparts for same job , same expertise ! ..

------
badmin
Long time lurker, created an account just for this. I have been trying to use
wfh.io/blah blah to find remote positions but have never gotten a positive
reply, it was mostly "oh went cant have someone in India" or "We were looking
for someone in the EU timezone"

As another comment mentions, dubai is a good example, i got an offer
negotiated the hell out of it, kept negotiating, i was told to my face ( over
phone ) that "you are not from Europe, you fall under a different pay grade"

So yeah. IT DOES HAPPEN.

